# Question about The Anchorman



## ney001 (21 Aug 2009)

Had the displeasure of watching this film the other night - wtf! who in the hell finds this stuff funny??   (except you Ron! )

Am finding a serious lack of good films about at the moment - anyone any suggestions?


----------



## Caveat (21 Aug 2009)

Haven't seen it but as a rule, in my book, anything with him or Adam Sandler in it is guaranteed to be crap and completely unfunny.

You're probably just getting old like me ney! 

Conversely though, anything produced by _Pathé _has a reasonable chance of being good IMO - the comedies quirky and offbeat, the dramas thought provoking and... well...quirky also.

If I think of any particular titles I'll post but don't hold your breath!


----------



## Pique318 (21 Aug 2009)

'7 Pounds' is very good. 
'Doubt' is OK, but ultimately disappointing.
'Duplicity' is muck. Watch 'Ocean 11' instead.
'Gran Torino' is good.
'Slumdog Millionaire' is excellent.
'Changeling' is also excellent.


----------



## ney001 (21 Aug 2009)

Agreed, I usually do perk up when I see Pathe titles such as;  

A River runs through it -  actually only watched this the other night on Film 4
Wind that shakes the Barley!

Nuff said 

Mind you the night wasn't all bad after I got over the horror of the Anchorman I put on Withnail and I which I hadn't seen for years - Legend!

'Gran Torino' is good.   *(have to disagree - thought this was so feckin predictable! )*
'Slumdog Millionaire' is excellent. - *Agreed*
'Changeling' is also excellent. - *Watchable at best*
7 pounds - *watchable*
Haven't seen the other two!


----------



## Teatime (21 Aug 2009)

I liked Anchorman and Adam Sandler has made a few good movies.

www.imdb.com is a good site for getting film ratings.


----------



## Caveat (21 Aug 2009)

ney001 said:


> Withnail and I


 
Possibly my favourite movie of all time!

Thought Gran Torino was OK - but I don't like Clint generally.  Haven't seen the rest Pique mentioned.

Actually one trendbucking and excellent (IMO) Adam Sandler movie is _Punch Drunk Love_ - very different to his usual stuff. A few years old now.

I've deliberately left DVD renting for a few months to let some new ones build up.  Worth a visit now probably.

I believe I may even have the opportunity to see Ms Winslet naked in no less than two critically acclaimed movies if memory serves.


----------



## JJ1982 (21 Aug 2009)

Watched "Overboard" on TCM, "Total Crinkly Movie" channell the other night, was very funny!!


----------



## ney001 (21 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> I believe I may even have the opportunity to see Ms Winslet naked in no less than two critically acclaimed movies if memory serves.



Indeed but sure Ms Winslet would strip for a cup of tea!

Revolutionary Road - I enjoyed the book, film was pretty dire!
The Reader - I very much enjoyed this one!


----------



## Purple (21 Aug 2009)

caveat said:


> possibly my favourite movie of all time!



+1


----------



## Phibbleberry (21 Aug 2009)

I've seen Anchorman about fifteen times...but surprisingly enough didn't love it the first time, but its possibly one of the funniest films of all time - I think Will Ferrell is a god! 

Not a fan of Adam Sandler or Ben Stiller (Sandlers not in it, but Stiller makes a brief cameo)...


----------



## Caveat (21 Aug 2009)

ney001 said:


> Indeed but sure Ms Winslet would strip for a cup of tea!


 
I know - but the world's most attractive woman doesn't mind taking her clothes off? What a happy coincidence. 

Seriously though, great actress anyway.

None of these are new but what about _Sideways_, _Little Miss Sunshine_ - have you seen these for example?


----------



## mathepac (21 Aug 2009)

Teatime said:


> I... www.imdb.com is a good site for getting film ratings.


Iffy at best IMHO, Some older fillums are well reviewed, but the newer ones are getting the "OMG, I'm like sooo blown-away!!!!! This has to be like only the most greatest movie EVER!!!!" treatment, leaving me feeling old, tired and depressed (I'm 23 next birthday, so that's understandable I guess).


----------



## Pique318 (21 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> I know - but the world's most attractive woman doesn't mind taking her clothes off? What a happy coincidence.
> 
> Seriously though, great actress anyway.
> 
> None of these are new but what about _Sideways_, _Little Miss Sunshine_ - have you seen these for example?



The Reader is a very good film...well played by Ms Winslet (and 'Rafe', even though I'm not a fan, he fit the part well).

Sideways, is that the wine one? Could not get into it.
Little Miss Sunshine had good performances, but was a poor story and ultimately a poor film, IMO.

The local Chartbusters has a 'World Cinema' section (I presume they all do) which has some excellent films which Hollywood has tried and failed to copy/emulate. The Japanese horror are infinitely scarier than the US versions. Lots of good French, German & Spanish flicks too.
Well worth a go as they are cheaper than the mainstream ones to rent too, so long as you don't mind subtitles.

As it's Friday night, I shall leave with this quote.

"We want the finest wines available to humanity, and we want them here, and we want them now!"
Outstanding film!!! Has anyone done the college drinking game where you try to match them drink for drink while watching the film ? Warning!: It could get messy


----------



## Caveat (22 Aug 2009)

Pique318 said:


> "We want the finest wines available to humanity, and we want them here, and we want them now!"
> Outstanding film!!! Has anyone done the college drinking game where you try to match them drink for drink while watching the film ? Warning!: It could get messy



No, never tried the by now legendary drinking game but often thought of it.

And then quickly changed my mind at the "a pair of pints and two quadruple whiskies" line. 





> 'Rafe'


Don't start me - does my freakin' head in.

Ralph Fiennes = Rafe Fine?!?!?!

I dunno ... I'm away to watch a gallic meditation on the human condition by John Luke Godderd 

Oh and BTW try _Sideways_ again you fool!


----------



## ney001 (24 Aug 2009)

Okay

Sideways - never liked this film
Doubt - saw this over the weekend, agreed very disappointing.
Traitor - New release, action/thriller - was pretty watchable.
I love you man - new release comedy - first hour pretty funny, downhill after that!


----------



## Caveat (24 Aug 2009)

OK, well two movies now out (or at least about to be) are _Moon _(atmospheric sci-fi drama/thriller directed by David Bowie's son - now known as Duncan Jones luckily for him) which is getting almost unanimously great reviews and Tarantino's _Inglourious Basterds _- which seems to be getting mixed-_ish _reviews, but generally positive.

Off to the cinema you go ney!


----------



## TarfHead (24 Aug 2009)

Will Ferrell - sometimes funny
Adam Sandler - never funny


----------



## VOR (24 Aug 2009)

ney001 said:


> Had the displeasure of watching this film the other night - wtf! who in the hell finds this stuff funny?? (except you Ron! )
> 
> Am finding a serious lack of good films about at the moment - anyone any suggestions?


 
OK I'll admit to liking Anchorman. I find it funny. That's just my sense of humour. For the same reason, I thought Wedding Crashers was funny.

The last two films I watched were:
A Good Year (On DVD) - I thought it was very good.
Inglorious Basterds - Rubbish. Absolute tosh. Tarantino has lost his way completely and this proves it. 

I liked Sideways also because it was different. Little Miss Sunshine was so quirky and the end is just brilliant.
Oh, and a big thumbs up for Whitnail. Fantastic from start to finish.


----------



## bren1916 (24 Aug 2009)

"Am finding a serious lack of good films about at the moment - anyone any suggestions?"

I have yet to see a comedy come close to 'The Jerk' - Steve Martin and his dog 'Shi*head' ..... hilarious!


----------



## ney001 (24 Aug 2009)

bren1916 said:


> "Am finding a serious lack of good films about at the moment - anyone any suggestions?"
> 
> I have yet to see a comedy come close to 'The Jerk' - Steve Martin and his dog 'Shi*head' ..... hilarious!




Very funny film!  

Navin, it's your birthday, and it's time you knew. You're not our natural-born child. 

Up there with Fletch!


----------



## VOR (24 Aug 2009)

The Jerk is superb. Same for Fletch.
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels is another personal favourite. Very funny.


----------



## MrMan (24 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> Haven't seen it but as a rule, in my book, anything with him or Adam Sandler in it is guaranteed to be crap and completely unfunny.
> 
> You're probably just getting old like me ney!
> 
> ...



You should try his serious flick 'Reign over me' with Don Cheadle, thought it was pretty good.


----------



## foxylady (24 Aug 2009)

TarfHead said:


> Will Ferrell - sometimes funny
> Adam Sandler - never funny


 
I would have to disagree here TarfHead, I love Adam Sandler and thought Will Ferrell was great in Elf


----------



## ney001 (24 Aug 2009)

MrMan said:


> You should try his serious flick 'Reign over me' with Don Cheadle, thought it was pretty good.



Granted he does the serious ones pretty well  - Don Cheadle is brilliant - Traitor, Hotel Rwanda - me likes him! 

Will Ferrell is this generations Jim Carey - typecast and about as funny as syphilis


----------



## Ciaraella (24 Aug 2009)

When


----------



## Ciaraella (24 Aug 2009)

When I hear people talk about Will Ferrell i wonder am i watching the same person, i think he's very overrated.

My absolute all time favourite film is Twelve Angry Men (the Henry Fonda one). So simple in ways but just fantastic. I love Crash too, the Oscar-winning one, not the controversional car one.

Worst film i've seen in a long time is Wanted, a load of tripe with a naked Angelina the only reason it was made as far as i can tell. How she does a great film like Girl Interrupted and then signs up for a film like wanted i don't understand.


----------



## Mpsox (24 Aug 2009)

Blues Brother, fantastic soundtrack, biggest car chase in the history of the movies, what more do you want? Ignore the sequel though, truely awful


----------



## foxylady (24 Aug 2009)

GREASE is the word


----------



## MrMan (25 Aug 2009)

A movie I love is kiss kiss bang bang, Robert Downey Jr and Val Kilmer, very funny, although may not be to all tastes here.


----------



## Caveat (25 Aug 2009)

MrMan said:


> A movie I love is kiss kiss bang bang, Robert Downey Jr and Val Kilmer, very funny, although may not be to all tastes here.


 
I agree.  

Different, but another personal favourite is _In The Soup_ from the early 90s with Steve Buscemi and the wonderful Seymour Cassel.  Might be a bit hard to get now.  Funny ha ha and funny peculiar, surprising and even quite touching IMO.


----------



## Yoltan (25 Aug 2009)

Pique318 said:


> '7 Pounds' is very good.
> 'Doubt' is OK, but ultimately disappointing.
> 'Duplicity' is muck. Watch 'Ocean 11' instead.
> 'Gran Torino' is good.
> ...


 
I thought "Seven Pounds" was one of the worst films I've seen in years. Loved "Doubt"


----------



## Yoltan (25 Aug 2009)

bren1916 said:


> "Am finding a serious lack of good films about at the moment - anyone any suggestions?"
> 
> I have yet to see a comedy come close to 'The Jerk' - Steve Martin and his dog 'Shi*head' ..... hilarious!


 

"You mean I'm gonna stay this colour?"


----------



## carpedeum (26 Aug 2009)

Watched Babel recently (on Film4 I think). Brad Pitt and Cate Blanchett starred. It was better than I expected. Volver is on Film4 this Thursday. Nothing out recently to compare to Mystic River, Heat, Casino. We need more work from Sean Penn, D D Lewis, the Coens etc. Scorsese's Shutter Island is due soon... Though I fear DiCaprio may be miscast.


----------



## Caveat (26 Aug 2009)

carpedeum said:


> the Coens


 
Comedy wise, _Burn After Reading_ is well worth a look IMO.


----------



## orka (26 Aug 2009)

Just out on dvd, polictical comedy _In the Loop_ is excellent.


----------



## paddyodoors (27 Aug 2009)

See no Evil, Hear no Evil, 
Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder. Genius - "Fussy Wuzzy was a woman?!" 

I am into Kung Fu movies and thought Kung Fu Hussle was pure class - very genre specific tho.

As for more recent movies saw The hangover recently, went in with low expectations but thought it was very funny. 

Paddy


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 Aug 2009)

I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly...oh hi, i'm legendary anchorman Ron Burgundy,

Sorry i missed such an important thread.......Burgundy Jr is about to arrive and i have to try to break the news to baxter !!

I just love moustaches and Ron's is one of the best.....

Gran Torino is my film of the year if not the decade, i saw it in america months before it arrived here and it blew me away.

On comedy i love Sandlers Happy Gilmore and the 80's classics, my fav film of all time is The Blues Brothers.

Others i love are trains, planes and automobiles, coming to america, animal house, the jerk, The life of brian and Silver Streak !


----------

